

Git Is Simpler Than You Think - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/git-is-simpler-than-you-think.html

======
billswift
Flagged. This is an unattributed reposting of
<http://nfarina.com/post/9868516270/git-is-simpler>

Which was posted on HN and extensively commented on:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2970149>

